# New and looking for mods



## 02 SpEc V (Mar 5, 2005)

What's up guys? I just bought a 2002 Sentra SE-R Spec V(6-speed :thumbup: ). It's totally stock and has 10,9XX miles on it. I was hoping to start off with an intake and exhaust. What do you guys suggest I start mods off with? What are some good exhausts for my car?


----------



## Ride116 (Oct 21, 2004)

02 SpEc V said:


> What's up guys? I just bought a 2002 Sentra SE-R Spec V(6-speed :thumbup: ). It's totally stock and has 10,9XX miles on it. I was hoping to start off with an intake and exhaust. What do you guys suggest I start mods off with? What are some good exhausts for my car?


First thing and best advice I could tell you to do is search, it's near the top under your welcome...(your name)... intake/header/exhaust are always great mods to start with, there are many headers and exhaust companies out there that sell kits specifically for your car...search... if I were you, if order to save a few bucks, I would just take it to a shop to have them do a custom 2 or 2 1/4 inch cat back, with a muffler of your choice. In the future just search, there are probably countless threads discussing basic mods like these, but since you are, afterall a newbie, it's alright (also, read the stickies, a lot of times they'll answer your questions without having to start a new thread or searching). Good luck and welcome to NF.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

check out our B15 section for a lot of good info

welcome to the boards


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

In the QR25 engine section their is a writeup on mods. I/H/E is generally the basic way to go. Other must have are motor mount inserts and stainless steel brakelines.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

If you're interested in stainless steel brake lines, I have an extra set (in red) lying around. I'll let you have it for $99 shipped. They are the same lines as from the Technafit group buy: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=82254

PM me if interested.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

probably start off with making sure all the recalls were done   

then drive for a few more miles, then mod mod mod


----------



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

Dav5049915 said:


> probably start off with making sure all the recalls were done
> 
> then drive for a few more miles, then mod mod mod


I second that learn your car before you mod, you understand the way that things work alot better this way.
Josh


----------

